# مركز جنى وبنك الجزيرة يدعمون الأسر المنتجة



## الوردة الوردة (23 مارس 2014)

وقع مركز بناء الأسر المنتجة " جنى " اتفاقية جديدة مع بنك الجزيرة لإطلاق محفظة تمويلية لصالح الأسر المنتجة لتمويل مشاريع خاصة. وقع عن مركز جنى سعادة الأستاذ محمد بن حمد الخميس، رئيس مجلس إدارة المركز. وعن بنك الجزيرة سعادة الأستاذ / خالد بن عمر البلطان، عضو مجلس الإدارة و رئيس اللجنة العليا لبرنامج خير الجزيرة لأهل الجزيرة .

وتركز الاتفاقية على تقديم قروض متناهية الصغر للنساء في مناطق المملكة وتأهيل النساء المنتجات وتطويرهن اقتصاديا واجتماعيا لتحقيق الاستدامة الإنتاجية لهن ولمشاريعهن .
وتعد هذه الاتفاقية بين مركز جنىو بنك الجزيرة ، امتداد متقدم لاتفاقية سابقة اثبتت نجاحها بين الطرفين ، وتحولاً إيجابياً لتطوير آلية تقديم القروض للأسر المنتجة ، ويعد من أهم بنود هذه الاتفاقية تمويل بنك الجزيرة لمحفظة اقراضية بقيمة 5 مليون ريال على أن يقوم مركز جنى بإدارتها وتمويل الأسر المنتجة في فروعها في مدن الدمام والخبر وحائل والقصيم والأحساء و جازان وعرعر و الجوف ومكة المكرمة وينبع .

ويسعى مركز جنى لبناء شراكات مع مؤسسات المجتمع ورجال المال والأعمال للنهوض بالمسئولية الاجتماعية وترسيخ مفهوم رأس المال الاجتماعي لتحسين نوعية الحياة لأفراد المجتمع ، والحد من ظاهرتي الفقر والبطالة ، حيث بدأ المركز بسلسة من الشراكات الفاعلة مع عدد من الجهات الحكومية والجهات الخاصة كالبنك السعودي للتسليف والإدخار والشركة السعودية لأنابيب الصلب ، ومركز التكافل بحي الروضة بالدمام وشركة خالد بن علي التركي وأولاده ومصرف الراجحي وشركة أرامكو السعودية من خلال دعم تدريب وتأهيل الأسر المنتجةفي جميع مدن المملكة .

وأوضح المدير التنفيذي لمركز " جنى " محمود الشامي أن المشروع وفر حتى الآن أكثر من 26 ألف فرصة عمل ويسعى خلال السنة الحالية إلى توفير 12000 فرصة عمل ذاتية للنساء في كل من الخبر والدمام والأحساء والقصيم وحائل وجازان وعرعر والجوف ومكة وينبع, لتمكين النساء من أدوات الإنتاج لتحقيق الهدف العام للمشروع بإشراك المرأة بالمجتمع اقتصاديا واجتماعيا من خلال فروع المركز على مستوى المملكة.

وبين الشامي أن نسبة التحصيل بالمركز من المستفيدات بلغت 99,6%، واصفا إياها بالنسبة المتفوقة مقارنة بالمشاريع المماثلة لها داخل السعودية وخارجها ما يشير إلى نجاح المشاريع التجارية الخاصة بالمستفيدات ويدل على كفاءة مركز جنى في تحصيل أقساط القروض من آلاف العميلات في جميع المناطق التي يقوم بخدمتها ، مفيدا أن ذلك شجع الشركات ورجال الأعمال في الدخول بشراكات مع المركز لتطوير مفهوم المسؤولية الاجتماعية والمشاركة في إدارة المحافظ الاقراضية .

وذكر الشامي أن القطاعات التي تم استهدافها من القائمين على المشروع شملت ثلاثة قطاعات حيوية تحقق عوائد مادية كبيرة للمستفيدات استحوذ القطاع التجاري على نسبة 68 % من إجمالي فرص العمل وبلغت حصة القطاع الصناعي 17 % والقطاع الخدمي 15 %.
وأفاد بأن مركز جنى يعد أحد برامج خدمة المجتمع ، ويتبنى دعم وتمويل المشاريع المتناهية الصغر للنساء, ويركز على المشاريع النوعية التي تحقق قيمة مضافة للنساء بالمجتمع وتساعد في دعم الاقتصاد الوطني وتوطين الوظائف من خلال توفير فرص عمل ذاتية للنساء ، كما يعد مشروعا اقتصاديا اجتماعيا يقدم خدمات الإقراض المتناهي الصغر للنساء دون اللجوء إلى الكفالات التقليدية ، ويعتمد على مبدأ الضمان الجماعي للنساء فيما بينهن .​


----------

